# Did anyone get a scan to check lining of womb before FET?



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Guys

Any answers would be very much appreciated

I am at the end of a 2ww after an un medicated FET, my clinic didn't do a scan to check the lining of my womb and I wonder if that is standard or not?

I got a scan to check lining during my first ivf shot, though not for my FET

Just cant figure out how they would know what my lining was and if was ready to implantation without it.

Needless to say my result came back today as a positive, but only 5, which is the lowest it can be ( needs to be between 5 and 30 ) and they want to do more bloods on Monday, they say its not looking good :-(

Thanks for your hep x


----------



## Esha82 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hay Forever hopefull,  



In answer to your question I think it differs between clinics.  Our clinic is like yours and does not offer a scan, well saying that it does for medicated FET but not for natural.  But the last few times I have had a natural FET  I have inisisted on having a scan as didnt want to put the embies back in if it wasnt the right enviroment and they were fine to do this (though I am a pushy cow and they prob just did it to shut me up!)  But when I had my transfer a few days ago the consultant did come in to tell me afterward that he looks at the lining just before transfer (though does not measure it) and can tell by eye if its good or not but not sure what good that is after the embies are already thawed.

Good luck to you and I hope your numbers go up for your next test

x x x x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks esha, 

I too am a pushy cow, lol but I just didn't think to question it at the time, as they are experts and im paying through the nose for private! I will be questioning them on Monday when im back in..

xx


----------

